# Owl Babies (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been asked several times if I have designed a small fluffy owl and had to admit that although I have Oakley the Owl he's not what you would call small.

Owl Baby measures just 7 inches/18cms and is a nice hand size/child size cuddly owl. He is knitted flat and assembled, his beak is knitted with his head so no fiddly positioning and sewing in place!

Price: £3/$5

Available:
http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/212971837/owl-babies?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-babies-2


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness.... he's adorable Pat. Just look at their cutest ever faces and tummies. I can't believe how tiny he is. I've just had a count up and there are only 24 rows for his tummy. He's so dinky so That's a big difference to what I'm knitting at the moment and he's going to be an amazing stress-buster. I knew I had to keep all my little scraps of eyelash and boa for something special. Are you familiar with the children's book... The Owl Babies? Well These little darlings are perfect for a story sack. My chubby-fingered GS will love them. Thank you Pat for this lovely surprise so soon after BIG Ted. Now my Oakleys won't be broody anymore. Thank you so much Pat. You know I'm your biggest (?) fan don't you?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless Chris xx Yes I'm aware of that book, seem to remember reading it when I was teaching, in another life. How perfect to marry the two together!!

Looking forwards to seeing your Owl Babies


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay....purchase made. Now to find the time to make it. You certainly keep us busy with your delightful designs. Have stopped trying to guess what's next and just enjoy the surprise when it arrives.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Okay....purchase made. Now to find the time to make it. You certainly keep us busy with your delightful designs. Have stopped trying to guess what's next and just enjoy the surprise when it arrives.


Aww thank you  I promise nothing new for a few weeks, I'm away tomorrow for ten days, then Christmas will be looming and another (unwanted) trip until the middle of January, so I'm going to be a bit busy. Then of course its the KP workshop!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Aww thank you  I promise nothing new for a few weeks, I'm away tomorrow for ten days, then Christmas will be looming and another (unwanted) trip until the middle of January, so I'm going to be a bit busy. Then of course its the KP workshop!!


YEEEEAAAA Another workshop surprise. Any hints or is it top secret?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Perfect!!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

These are so adorable! This will be a perfect project for today. I know a lot of people will be really busy here in the U.S. with Thanksgiving but mine is small with just three of us this year so I can knit while hubby and son watch football! Can't wait to start one! Enjoy your trips, even the unwanted one if possible. We'll miss you though.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG! What wide-eyed cuties you have designed with these babies, Pat!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet, you are amazing


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am enthralled with these little guys. Wouldn't a basket shaped like a nest and these little guys sitting up in it be just the special gift? I love him and I love and appreciate you so much for these wonderful designs and the ease with which they are all made. And, Chris, you are not the only biggest fan of hers!! I bet with all the fluid I am carrying around at the moment I am her biggest fan!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Chest and body all finished now, Pat. And that's in between other little jobs. Yeeeaaa. Maybe the head will be on by tonight. I love it already.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, Pat! I thought you'd been quiet for awhile and now I know why! What a precious little owl with such an innocent expression! I love this little guy and he's going to be perfect to use up my eyelash yarn in my stash that really isn't enough to make a bigger bear. Thank you so much for creating this little owlet and I know he's going to be a fun and easy knit, just like your other designs. You are amazing!!!
And by the way, Chris and DonnieK... add me to the Gypsycream's Biggest Fan club! ;-) ;-)


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Ha Chris, mines coming along good too and that's in between cooking for Thanksgiving. These really are going to be a real quick knit! Loving this pattern already. I can see a lot of owl babies in my future.

I think there's a lot of us that are a part of the Gypsycream's Biggest Fan Club. I definitely am!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! I thought most of you would be busy celebrating today!

Thank you for your lovely comments, not really sure how this little fellow came about but he came about very quickly!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I thought most of you would be busy celebrating today!
> 
> Thank you for your lovely comments, not really sure how this little fellow came about but he came about very quickly!


I know what you are like... Something gets into your head and Wo-la, another Huggable. Martin wants to know how you can visualize how many rows and stitches form a shape, which might not even look like anything of any use, fold it, stitch around it and stuff it and then that will create a head. :shock: 
I did tell him you don't think of cream cakes and chocolate when you see a shape in the clouds, like me. You see Bears, monkeys, Bunnies and owls.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I know what you are like... Something gets into your head and Wo-la, another Huggable. Martin wants to know how you can visualize how many rows and stitches form a shape, which might not even look like anything of any use, fold it, stitch around it and stuff it and then that will create a head. :shock:
> I did tell him you don't think of cream cakes and chocolate when you see a shape in the clouds, like me. You see Bears, monkeys, Bunnies and owls.


Well I could tell him..........but then I'd have to eat him so he couldn't share my secrets


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Haha. Well there's not much of him; you'll be nibbling on bones. Anyway, he can't keep a secret, so he'll tell me first.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahhhhh, Pat! The Owl Babies are adorable! I have loved creating Oakley Owls, but these are such a bonus - especially for all the odd bits of Eyelash yarn I have in my stash as I note the pattern takes very little yarn! A quick knit sounds good too, especially for Charity knitting.

I love their fluffiness and big innocent eyes! Thanks for another lovely design which I shall be making pretty soon! Off to get the pattern!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Pat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What gorgeous little owls . I'm sure that my GD would adore him and I do have a few odds and ends of eyelash yarn .


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, Owl be darned. Another great creation. Thank you.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

They are so cute. Irresistible.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

oooooooooooooooooo I see another order on the horizon lol thanks Pat


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Such little cuties - I don't care what the workshop design will be - I'll be there regardless along with the rest of the usual suspects I'm sure. The panda workshop was such a help to me that I've done another one - not sewn up and stuffed yet :roll: I made 3 bears ages ago and was less than satisfied and I wasn't sure how successful the panda would be but I shouldn't have worried. I've been trying to get the head off the bear that I kept (the worst one) without damaging the body but that wretched eyelash is the devil - can't find the seam :lol:


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Pat he/she is so cute. Thank you for another great creation. You have a nice trip. Please be safe, enjoy and don't forget to breath. We always miss you when you are gone so don't forget about us when you get back.
Love & Hugs 
Nickie


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Awwwww!Super cute!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Such a cutie pie! X


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Sooo cute, look they just hatched. I can't believe some people have knit them already.

Wonderful effort, as usual.

Leanna x


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These are very cute indeedxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello from sunny Tenerife, just managed to find some wifi and first thing I do is sign into KP 

Thank you all for you lovely comments on owl babies.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Hello from sunny Tenerife, just managed to find some wifi and first thing I do is sign into KP
> 
> Thank you all for you lovely comments on owl babies.


Just to let you know we have a big red thing in the sky, throwing warm rays down on us. I haven't seen it in weeks, so you must be sending it over to us today. Keep going with it. Enjoy your well-earned break.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those are darling!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Couldn't be any cuter! Love the owlies.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so very cute


----------

